# Public land - rant



## jakecj7 (Sep 25, 2012)

Is there any public land open for hunting? I know it sounds like a dumb question, but I'm new to the area and used to having state land where I can go and hunt whatever is in season whenever I want. I'm not used to having WMAs with specific dates you can and cannot hunt certain species. 

I wanted to take my son out this past weekend squirrel hunting but realized I could not hunt the WMA because it was only open to bowhunting. I checked the other WMA and they all seemed about the same. I guess I don't understand why thousands of acres of land are shutdown for the exclusive use of a few. Don't get me wrong, I also bowhunt and have no problem with having some bow only periods of time, but All of bow season? It's a little ridiculous if you ask me.

I know national forest land is available without the restrictions but may not be easily accessible to everyone. Are WMAs the only state land that you can hunt on?

Just wanted to get that off my chest, thanks for listening.


----------



## Bama B (Sep 25, 2012)

It sucks but they do it for safety reason. Hunting during bow season does not require wearing orange. So its for your safety as well as other hunters. Its only for a few weeks from opening bow season till black powder.


----------



## Showman (Sep 25, 2012)

The only WMA I know that is open for Bow and Small Game at the same time is Elmodel.  Long drive from Cummings though.  Still, there are rules (can't take Hogs with small game arms).


----------



## clyde445 (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm in the same situation. I'd really like to get into hunting but its been nothing but closed doors so far. Where can one go in the Chattahoochee national forest without stumbling on an WMA and their restrictive regulations? Would really like to get my feet wet with squirrel.


----------



## Fire Eater (Sep 26, 2012)

clyde445 said:


> I'm in the same situation. I'd really like to get into hunting but its been nothing but closed doors so far. Where can one go in the Chattahoochee national forest without stumbling on an WMA and their restrictive regulations? Would really like to get my feet wet with squirrel.



First order of business is to get a National Forest map, available from the Chattahoochee National Forest office on Hwy 129 in Gainesville (near the big bridge over the lake). I shows both NF open land and WMA's...the latter are well marked by the state with yellow paint and signs. Maps are also available for download on this site.

Lots of open non-WMA NF property in the mountains...seems like the hunting is better OFF of mountain WMA's. Help thin out these noisy squirrels and shoot any coyotes you see as well.


----------



## panfried0419 (Sep 26, 2012)

You are in Cumming? Dawson Forrest is great. Ton of deer, good bear population, and a few hogs. And some good spots to hunt back end of Army Ranger camp in Nat'l Forrest.


----------



## aco29 (Sep 26, 2012)

clyde445 said:


> I'm in the same situation. I'd really like to get into hunting but its been nothing but closed doors so far. Where can one go in the Chattahoochee national forest without stumbling on an WMA and their restrictive regulations? Would really like to get my feet wet with squirrel.



If you deer hunt WMAs are less  restrictive than NF


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Sep 27, 2012)

I never have a problem with finding a place to hunt


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 27, 2012)

panfried0419 said:


> You are in Cumming? Dawson Forrest is great. Ton of deer, good bear population, and a few hogs. And some good spots to hunt back end of Army Ranger camp in Nat'l Forrest.



There are no deer on Dawson forest!!!!  Quit telling people that it's mean and he is new here.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 27, 2012)

I think I'll shoot everything that moves up there this yr.


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 28, 2012)

There's a few deer, but they glow!



PappyHoel said:


> There are no deer on Dawson forest!!!!  Quit telling people that it's mean and he is new here.


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 28, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> I think I'll shoot everything that moves up there this yr.


----------



## Meat Hunter (Sep 29, 2012)

jakecj7 said:


> Is there any public land open for hunting? I know it sounds like a dumb question, but I'm new to the area and used to having state land where I can go and hunt whatever is in season whenever I want. I'm not used to having WMAs with specific dates you can and cannot hunt certain species.
> 
> I wanted to take my son out this past weekend squirrel hunting but realized I could not hunt the WMA because it was only open to bowhunting. I checked the other WMA and they all seemed about the same. I guess I don't understand why thousands of acres of land are shutdown for the exclusive use of a few. Don't get me wrong, I also bowhunt and have no problem with having some bow only periods of time, but All of bow season? It's a little ridiculous if you ask me.
> 
> ...



That's the DNR in this state once again limiting hunter access.  It's like taxes they tell you its for your own good. They claim safety reasons but the reality is there are people in our state government that really don't want you in those woods. Like quota hunts that no one shows up at or WMA-s that open for deer in the middle of the week, its all about control. What reason do you limit the majority of the WMA-s to archery hunting only? They the rule makers in the DNR do not really trust us. What are they afraid of  that someone will shoot a deer with a squirrel rifle? Where are all of the statistics that dictate safety over hunter access? How many bow hunter have been shot by squirrel hunters? It's like all of the gates they keep closed. They say sure go kill a hog or a bear on our WMA-s! have fun dragging it out. I would like to see a State and Federal DNR rangers that assist hunters with game removal! They have all of these great trails that the horse riders have all mucked up, how about you DNR boys helping us out with those nice ATV-s or maybe a horse? What do you think guys, especially in the mountains? We could open Cohutta for game carts what a thought! Have you ever humped out a bear over a mountain top on a trail behind closed gates?, fun times!!!!! Hey while your at it how about letting us hunt coyotes during the non game season since they are not a game species? We could assist the deer population by killing those harmless coyotes during the fawn dropping season! Just a thought!  No Jake common sense is an endangered species in these parts, kinda like all the forests the US forest service maintains for the red cockaded wood peckers, just shake your head and join the club of curious confused hunters!


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 2, 2012)

Meat Hunter said:


> That's the DNR in this state once again limiting hunter access.  It's like taxes they tell you its for your own good. They claim safety reasons but the reality is there are people in our state government that really don't want you in those woods. Like quota hunts that no one shows up at or WMA-s that open for deer in the middle of the week, its all about control. What reason do you limit the majority of the WMA-s to archery hunting only? They the rule makers in the DNR do not really trust us. What are they afraid of  that someone will shoot a deer with a squirrel rifle? Where are all of the statistics that dictate safety over hunter access? How many bow hunter have been shot by squirrel hunters? It's like all of the gates they keep closed. They say sure go kill a hog or a bear on our WMA-s! have fun dragging it out. I would like to see a State and Federal DNR rangers that assist hunters with game removal! They have all of these great trails that the horse riders have all mucked up, how about you DNR boys helping us out with those nice ATV-s or maybe a horse? What do you think guys, especially in the mountains? We could open Cohutta for game carts what a thought! Have you ever humped out a bear over a mountain top on a trail behind closed gates?, fun times!!!!! Hey while your at it how about letting us hunt coyotes during the non game season since they are not a game species? We could assist the deer population by killing those harmless coyotes during the fawn dropping season! Just a thought!  No Jake common sense is an endangered species in these parts, kinda like all the forests the US forest service maintains for the red cockaded wood peckers, just shake your head and join the club of curious confused hunters!



 
amen


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Oct 3, 2012)

thats it I say. Thats your state and federal Govmnt 
hard'ly at work.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 7, 2013)

Meat Hunter said:


> That's the DNR in this state once again limiting hunter access.  It's like taxes they tell you its for your own good. They claim safety reasons but the reality is there are people in our state government that really don't want you in those woods. Like quota hunts that no one shows up at or WMA-s that open for deer in the middle of the week, its all about control. What reason do you limit the majority of the WMA-s to archery hunting only? They the rule makers in the DNR do not really trust us. What are they afraid of  that someone will shoot a deer with a squirrel rifle? Where are all of the statistics that dictate safety over hunter access? How many bow hunter have been shot by squirrel hunters? It's like all of the gates they keep closed. They say sure go kill a hog or a bear on our WMA-s! have fun dragging it out. I would like to see a State and Federal DNR rangers that assist hunters with game removal! They have all of these great trails that the horse riders have all mucked up, how about you DNR boys helping us out with those nice ATV-s or maybe a horse? What do you think guys, especially in the mountains? We could open Cohutta for game carts what a thought! Have you ever humped out a bear over a mountain top on a trail behind closed gates?, fun times!!!!! Hey while your at it how about letting us hunt coyotes during the non game season since they are not a game species? We could assist the deer population by killing those harmless coyotes during the fawn dropping season! Just a thought!  No Jake common sense is an endangered species in these parts, kinda like all the forests the US forest service maintains for the red cockaded wood peckers, just shake your head and join the club of curious confused hunters!



I stumbled upon this post today, and I do believe this may be the best rant I ever read.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 8, 2013)

Fish and game laws in GA are designed for the ease of enforcement.  Buckshot not allowed on WMAs or barbed hooks on some streams? - fine, but if it's in my vest and not in my gun or on the end of my line it ain't none of your business what I'm carrying.


----------



## UnLuckE1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ive come to the conclusion that they have only a few days of check in and quota hunts so everyone has to pile in in those few days. A hunter from every tree and nothing culled so the interns can get jaw bones and measurements while the wardens lay back and drink coffee


----------



## Fire Eater (Aug 25, 2013)

This writer has done far better on open NF land than on state WMA's...far fewer people; to the point that I think that most people don't realize you CAN hunt on NF land.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah, I've hunted all over the state, and NF land is probably my favorite. Just a great challenge with a lot of options. 

I shot this guy late last season. Not record book material. But, nice by my standards & proof that you can do pretty good if you wear out some boots.

I've still got a lot to learn, but would be happy to give anyone a point if needed.


----------

